# Bloodhounds 08 Halloween



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

My pics are in my album.


Click the zombie to get there!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! The groundbreaker zombie looks really creepy at night!:jol:


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow!! That zombie is REALLLLLY creepy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice. I really like the zombie in tweed. He looks so debonair.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool! I love your groundbreaker - really creepy looking.

I agree with your 18 YO, Snoopy rocks!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm glad that you like the zombie. It was simple and effective. It was also a hit this year with the ToTs.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet Job...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice work BH  I especially like that you used purple for the facade!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome, BloodHound.

The groundbreaker is cool and I like the witches lair with extra broomsticks. Nice touch. The toe-pincher coffin and graveyard look great too. Makes the sign of the cross with fingers at the inflatable. SCARY! LOL.

All in all very well done. :smilekin:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

It all looks awesome. I really like that zombie too... Your yard just looks fabulous!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics Bloodhound
the purple witch house rocks..
Ilove the pathwaythru your graveyard
good job


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Excellent display, my friend!
I came real close to buying some scene setters like that but didn't know how it would look...now I know.
I like the way it looks like an old room in a creepy castle. 

I wanted to do a room set up like an old living room but couldn't figure out how to to it. I like what you did here.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great looking set up BH. I really like the mask on your ground breaker!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Great looking set up BH. I really like the mask on your ground breaker!


Would you believe I found the mask at Curbys? I didn't, But a good friend of mine did and he gave it to me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so cool!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Everything looks great...love it all!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The zombie is my favorite part.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

BH, GREAT JOB !!! I'm with everyone else. I LOVE THE ZOMBIE!!


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------

